# Big plans for the weekend



## Steve H (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey all!
So this weekend I'm hoping to FINALLY use my Masterbuilt two door propane smoker. It is finally in my garage with a tank of gas ready to go. Friday morning I will be getting it seasoned and ready. My plans are to smoke around 5 pounds of cheese. 2 pounds of snack sticks with TX smokers spices. And 5 pounds of jerky.  Most of what I'm doing will be with my AMNPS with the smoker. But, I need to get more pellets. I see wally world has Pit Boss BBQ Wood Pellets Competition Blend. Since I started walking down this path of smokiness I'm still a novice. But loving it! Is this good smoke for cheese and meat?


----------



## jbellard (Mar 28, 2018)

Have fun smoking this weekend. I would run your smoker and see how it does with no meat in it first. Might need to seal up the doors. 
Sounds like you’ll have a good time regardless.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 28, 2018)

I have only used the A-MAZE-N pellets so far since I've had my AMNPS. But I have seen some other members on here who have had mixed reviews on the wally world pellets. Hopefully one of them will chime in and can give you a better answer there. I would think for cheese and stuff they would be ok.

Enjoy the new rig let us know who all the food turns out!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 28, 2018)

I would like to stick with the a-maze-n pellets too. I may have enough. If not. I'll just do the cheese with the pellets I have left. And use chips for the meat. I just upped my cheese too. Have 8 pounds now. Getting 4 more this afternoon.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 28, 2018)

Looks good! I just did 40 blocks this past Sunday got it chilling in the beer fridge for 3-4 weeks.

If you like hot stuff try the Cabot Hot Habanero. Its even better smoked!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 28, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks good! I just did 40 blocks this past Sunday got it chilling in the beer fridge for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> If you like hot stuff try the Cabot Hot Habanero. Its even better smoked!



Funny you should mention that! I'm getting that today if I can find it. I want to try their tomato basil as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2018)

Sounds like your going to have a fun weekend!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2018)

And here we go! Sirloin cut and ready for smoking tomorrow. Cheese just went in the smoker. I'll pull the babybels out in about 40 minutes.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 30, 2018)

Good luck and enjoy your weekend. You should be all set on cheese for a while.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2018)

The babybels are out. Took longer because the pellets went out twice. I'll need to keep the bottom door cracked open slightly.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 30, 2018)

Look great!

Im going to have to try some of those the next time I do cheese


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Look great!
> 
> Im going to have to try some of those the next time I do cheese



Thanks! I used to eat these by the truckload, unsmoked, while stationed in West Germany about a thousand years ago..


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2018)

All done. I never had smoked Swiss cheese before. The piece I tried out of the smoker was "ok". The smoke was there. Just not sure how I'll like it. I'm not a huge Swiss fan to begin with. That's my wife's favorite. The babybel gouda is very nice. I'll be having a hard time waiting two weeks to have more of that. The sharp white cheddar did not disappoint. I knew how that would be since I've made a few pounds of it already. I think I'll stick to my other method of cold smoking cheese by using that small grill I discussed in another thread. Just easier. And the pellets never went out. Though, I feel I might have caused this problem by not getting the pellets going good enough before hand. The third time I relit them. I let them flame for almost 10 minutes before blowing them out. And the stayed smouldering after that, which is how you're supposed to start them to begin with. Got impatient I guess. I'm happy I found this site to help me along. Total smoke time was with apple pellets light to moderate smoke. The babybels were in for 1.5 hours due to the pellets going out twice. The rest of the cheese was in for 3.5 hours.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 30, 2018)

All looks good man!

I did a block of swiss about 3 weeks ago and I haven't tried it yet but everyone on here seems to love it so figured I would give it a shot.

You going to vac seal all that?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> All looks good man!
> 
> I did a block of swiss about 3 weeks ago and I haven't tried it yet but everyone on here seems to love it so figured I would give it a shot.
> 
> You going to vac seal all that?



Thanks! I'll be vac sealing it either tonight. Or in the morning. Maybe the Swiss will taste better, to me anyway. After it sits. The wife really liked the piece she had.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 30, 2018)

I always let mine sit in the fridge overnight with loose saran wrap over it kind of let it mellow that way a little and then vac seal it the next day. Not sure if it really helps or not but seems to do good job for me.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I always let mine sit in the fridge overnight with loose saran wrap over it kind of let it mellow that way a little and then vac seal it the next day. Not sure if it really helps or not but seems to do good job for me.



That's what I've been doing from the start from reading here.They are resting just like that now. If I can keep my wife from eating the babybels. Next time I'm getting more. They are great straight from the smoker I'm sorry to say ;)


----------

